# What's the best indoor exercise that will help keep us in shape for riding?



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Some days I just can't get outdoors as much as I'd like so I was wondering if anyone has advice for inside activities or exercises to do that will keep our bodies in shape or ready for riding. 

An ounce of prevention... right? :?


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Anything that involves strengthening the core and back muscles  such as sit up, squats , lunges and push ups


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

pilates.
That works really well.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Check out pinterest, there are lots of things to do at home.

Planking, stair press ups, wall press ups, sit ups, crunches, high kicks.. there are so many things you can do, but pinterest has some great ideas that will target arms, back, abs, legs all on different sheets.. do a sheet a day.

They say it takes four weeks to notice a difference in yourself, eight weeks for others to notice. You shouldn't have more than three days off between "exercises" and always make sure you have a rest day.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I second Pilates - it's brilliant as a complementary exercise to horse riding. Cycling is also good, but not as good as Pilates!


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been training horses and started colts for the past 25 years and I am still going strong at 50 years old. 
Along with this I hit the gym religiously 3 to 4 days a week primarily strength training/weight lifting. Keeping muscles tone and strong has been the key to longevity IMO. I also stretch before I start my rides these days.


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I may look more into Pilates and strength training, instead of just yoga.


----------



## horsesha (Jun 17, 2015)

try step exercises, from the bottom step onto the first step with both feet, so left foot first then right foot, then back down to floor with left foot then right, so you just go up one step then back down, start doing say 25 and build up daily, it's surprising how it can help.


----------



## OTTBLordy (Sep 4, 2015)

I love fitnessblender. They have videos from 5-60 minutes long depending on what you're in the mood for. I usually do the 25 minute kickboxing. It has a warm up and a cool down as well. I do some pinterest exercises that are about 25 minutes that work on arms, legs, abs, and general cardio. 

But I'd always bet my money on fitnessblender. I see results within a week when I complement my workout with the right diet (addicted to chocolate and ice cream). Always gives me nice strong abs and legs.


----------

